# New Color for LE Hyde Park



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I just ordered a pair of Hyde Park OCBDs from Land's End (like I always do when they have their 30% off sale) and I noticed they have a new color called "Bright Leaf." I put it in my shopping cart, but eventually took it out and just stuck with the blue and white. The swatch on the website doesn't look too bad but the photo of the shirt is just too dark for me. Does anyone have any first hand experience with this color:










You would think that they would have a more classic OCBD color option like yellow or pink or even a decent university stripe. I just can't get into that green though.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

You are going to see a lot of those "bright leaf" colored Hyde Park OCBDs on deep discount, in the clearance bins, as part of the recovery process for this sartorial disaster!


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

If I owned an Irish bar I would make my bar staff wear them on St Paddy's day.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

So they won't give us uni stripes or pink, but they give us shamrock green? Weird


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I wonder if it is lighter and less vivid in real life. A university stripe version would be great. I have a blue and white LE oxford university stripe, but it has a funky non-iron coating on it. Not optimal.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

DoghouseReilly said:


> I wonder if it is lighter and less vivid in real life.


 That's just it. Here's what the material swatch looks like, but the picture of the shirt is totally unflattering.










That's why I wanted to know if anyone had one in their possession, but I certainly don't want to be the guinea pig!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd wear pants that color, not a shirt.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

You can tell that the "Bright Leaf" and "Lake Blue" photos are the same shot; one of the two has had its color changed in Photoshop. Looking at the swatches, I'd guess that the blue is the original color and the green is the Photoshopped version. If so, the green shirt is likely much lighter than the photo appears. Also, IMO you can only get color as deep as that green photo when all the yarns in a cloth are colored. As the swatch shows, oxford cloth interweaves white threads in the warp with colored ones in the weft, which generally results in lighter colors.

That tendency to color-correct with Photoshop is one of my biggest pet peeves about online retailers. You can never be sure that what you're going to get will look the way it did on the website.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> You can tell that the "Bright Leaf" and "Lake Blue" photos are the same shot; one of the two has had its color changed in Photoshop. Looking at the swatches, I'd guess that the blue is the original color and the green is the Photoshopped version. If so, the green shirt is likely much lighter than the photo appears. Also, IMO you can only get color as deep as that green photo when all the yarns in a cloth are colored. As the swatch shows, oxford cloth interweaves white threads in the warp with colored ones in the weft, which generally results in lighter colors.
> 
> That tendency to color-correct with Photoshop is one of my biggest pet peeves about online retailers. You can never be sure that what you're going to get will look the way it did on the website.


 That makes perfect sense. It's a shame they can't offer a better representation of their products. If (when) it hits the clearance bin, I'll pick one up just to see. I do have green OCBDs and I wear them quite often, but they don't look anything like that first photo.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> That's just it. Here's what the material swatch looks like, but the picture of the shirt is totally unflattering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few years ago, LE had a polo made from OC with a button down club collar with this exact same color. It became a "working in the garden" shirt till I finally got rid of it.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Wisco said:


> A few years ago, LE had a polo made from OC with a button down club collar with this exact same color. It became a "working in the garden" shirt till I finally got rid of it.


A button down club collar? As in, a buttondown collar with rounded "points?" Sounds like a very odd crossbreed.


----------



## zbix (Dec 12, 2010)

Those colors don't even look close. They should definitely fix that because at first glance, that shirt looks too bold. Just goes to show the fine line between a conservative office staple and a "fun" shirt.

+1 agreed on the st. patties


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

Orgetorix said:


> A button down club collar? As in, a buttondown collar with rounded "points?" Sounds like a very odd crossbreed.


From the American Trad Men thread:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

hookem12387 said:


> So they won't give us uni stripes or pink, but they give us shamrock green? Weird


They do have some uni stripes in the Original Oxford.

Brian


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

vwguy said:


> They do have some uni stripes in the Original Oxford.
> 
> Brian


 In must-iron trim fit (I'm betting not, but hoping so)? I'm racing over to check. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I just got the paper catalog in today. They have better pictures of the shirt and I'm happy to announce that it's nowhere near as atrocious as the web pic makes it out to be. It's closer to the swatch I posted above. Still a bit on the minty side, but doable. I'm betting it's a seasonal color for spring and won't be a standard offering. Still, some variety is a step in the right direction. And they do, in fact, have real uni stripes for the lighter weight must iron OCBD instead of those weird double stripes they had not too long ago. Why it didn't make it to the Hyde Park, I don't know, but I'm hopeful.


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

I saw the color in the catalog and really liked it. I've been steadily improving the color palette amongst my OCBD selection and think this will make a fine addition. I particularly see it working under some Fair Isle sweater vests I have. Also, I've never had a Hyde Park and am looking fwd to trying one out. I looks awful online and I hope LE do something about it. I was also very tempted by the leaf green uni stripe in the regular oxford, but I'm really trying to keep my wardrobe down - especially in OCBDs...


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

hookem12387 said:


> In must-iron trim fit (I'm betting not, but hoping so)? I'm racing over to check. Thanks for the heads up.


Must iron, Trad fit 

Brian


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Except for white and blue, LE seemingly has no idea what to think about the Hyde Park...what to do with the HP--except raise the price, who buys the HP, or what it is even supposed to be. They need to read some of their old catalogues. At the very least offer it in a similar range of colors, uni-stripes and tattersalls as the non-iron, short collared, LLB ocbds and they could own the market. Clearly the Sears folks planned to drop the line and they got so much flack they decided, "Well...uhhhhh..ok. _Somebody_ likes these archaic things. I guess we could put out a couple of colors and shut them up. Be sure to jack up the price a little. While we're at it hike the price on all that stuff. Then put it on sale every other week. Who are these people and what's the deal with this shirt? Hey, let's make one in green. That_ might_ be novel. Dunno? Why not? uhhhh...ok. Don't make too many, though. We may still drop the whole deal. _Who are these people that want shirts you have to iron made out of hopsack or whatever that stuff is? Probably even tuck their shirt tails in!"_


----------



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

*Sizing on Hyde Park Collars*

Seeing as how I have a few ducets on my rewards points for my Discover Card, I was eyeing some LE. Do the collars shrink? I am typically a 16 1/2 in the Bros and that seems fine, even after laundering. Just wondering if I can expect the same results from HP?

I'm thinking to get just one for now and seeing what color variations come out in the spring. Pink? Uni Stripe? Have enough blues for now between my BB and Press.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

I wear the traditional Hyde Park in size 16/33 (and I own about twenty, in various solids and stripes acquired over the past twenty years); a classic, comfortable, traditional fit. To replicate that in the Brooks Brothers "must-iron" OCBD, I had to purchase a 16.5/33 slim fit. The BB slim fit in 16/33 was simply too snug at the neck and chest (waist was OK) out of the package; laundering would have made the shirt absolutely unwearable.

By the way, I used the BB size chart to determine that I needed the slim fit. The traditional cut would have been enormous on me, and the regular cut would have been better, but marginally so. For reference, I'm about 5'8" and 165 lbs.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have never had the collars shrink on my Hyde Parks, but I always hang them dry. The only perceptible shrinkage is a slight bit in the sleeve length. If they made a 32.5 inch sleeve, it'd be perfect for me but the 32 isn't terrible.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Lands End is running a 40% off sale of the one highest priced item in your order + free shipping today only. I just ordered a white and blue Hyde Park, you can't have too many of those colors. It came out to $34 per shirt with tax, free shipping,etc.

The sale codes are in another thread on the Trad Forum.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Saltydog said:


> Except for white and blue, LE seemingly has no idea what to think about the Hyde Park...what to do with the HP--except raise the price, who buys the HP, or what it is even supposed to be. They need to read some of their old catalogues. At the very least offer it in a similar range of colors, uni-stripes and tattersalls as the non-iron, short collared, LLB ocbds and they could own the market. Clearly the Sears folks planned to drop the line and they got so much flack they decided, "Well...uhhhhh..ok. _Somebody_ likes these archaic things. I guess we could put out a couple of colors and shut them up. Be sure to jack up the price a little. While we're at it hike the price on all that stuff. Then put it on sale every other week. Who are these people and what's the deal with this shirt? Hey, let's make one in green. That_ might_ be novel. Dunno? Why not? uhhhh...ok. Don't make too many, though. We may still drop the whole deal. _Who are these people that want shirts you have to iron made out of hopsack or whatever that stuff is? Probably even tuck their shirt tails in!"_


My thoughts exactly!! That shirt looks like it belongs on one of the illegals on the night cleaning crew at Wal-Mart. And the largest size you can order it in is a 17 1/2. Those of us who are a size 18 are out of luck at the regular price or sale price as we need to go to the Hyde Park custom made. Their AE shoes can only be ordered in a "D" width; so they have no AE shoes to fit the 50% of men who are not a "D" width. If JosABank is able to accomodate a great variety of sizes in their AE selection, even though they only keep one or two AE models in each store, why can't Lands End? And their AE McNeil shoes are only available in about five sizes. Are they phasing these out? As fast as they open their LE at Sears, they close them. They may as well keep them all closed as one can never find sales associates there anyway. One really has to wonder how stupid their executives must be. Maybe their CEO should get on this forum and learn from their customers, just as the Allen-Edmonds CEO has.

Speaking of stupid business decisions, I read yesterday that JCPenny will be closing their catalog division this year. Probably few forum members will shed tears over this announcement, but they used to have very thick cotton underwear at reasonable prices. I don't know if this is still true, but I just ordered some Stafford mens long sleeved t-shirts from their catalog website. I'll report on their quality when I receive them.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

hardline_42 said:


> I just ordered a pair of Hyde Park OCBDs from Land's End (like I always do when they have their 30% off sale) and I noticed they have a new color called "Bright Leaf." I put it in my shopping cart, but eventually took it out and just stuck with the blue and white. The swatch on the website doesn't look too bad but the photo of the shirt is just too dark for me. Does anyone have any first hand experience with this color:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would look good on St Patrick Day.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

mhj said:


> Lands End is running a 40% off sale of the one highest priced item in your order + free shipping today only. I just ordered a white and blue Hyde Park, you can't have too many of those colors. It came out to $34 per shirt with tax, free shipping,etc.
> 
> The sale codes are in another thread on the Trad Forum.


 I posted the sales code. The 30% off sale is actually a better deal for the Hyde Parks since it's off your entire purchase, not just one item. The pair I ordered ended up costing $27.65 each w/ shipping. I'd use the 40% off for a big ticket item like the AE MacNeils or Leeds.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I realized that after I had placed my order. I don't have much business savy, this why I went into IT. You only have to be able to count to one


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

I actually think that light green color could be perfect for those, like myself, who are too sallow-colored to wear pink or yellow OCBDs. Wear it anywhere you would wear a green-stripe OCBD, it looks like a similar shade. In the right combination (for starters I'm thinking tweed jacket, ancient madder tie, cords) it wouldn't look leprechaunish or too in-your-face for weekly wear.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

blue suede shoes said:


> My thoughts exactly!! That shirt looks like it belongs on one of the illegals on the night cleaning crew at Wal-Mart. And the largest size you can order it in is a 17 1/2. Those of us who are a size 18 are out of luck at the regular price or sale price as we need to go to the Hyde Park custom made. Their AE shoes can only be ordered in a "D" width; so they have no AE shoes to fit the 50% of men who are not a "D" width. If JosABank is able to accomodate a great variety of sizes in their AE selection, even though they only keep one or two AE models in each store, why can't Lands End? And their AE McNeil shoes are only available in about five sizes. Are they phasing these out? As fast as they open their LE at Sears, they close them. They may as well keep them all closed as one can never find sales associates there anyway. One really has to wonder how stupid their executives must be. Maybe their CEO should get on this forum and learn from their customers, just as the Allen-Edmonds CEO has.
> 
> Speaking of stupid business decisions, I read yesterday that JCPenny will be closing their catalog division this year. Probably few forum members will shed tears over this announcement, but they used to have very thick cotton underwear at reasonable prices. I don't know if this is still true, but I just ordered some Stafford mens long sleeved t-shirts from their catalog website. I'll report on their quality when I receive them.


As a Lands' End devotee since the early 80's I was utterly dismayed when they were bought out by Sears. They used to put out the neatest catalogues chuck full of great trad items at great prices. I knew the handwriting was on the wall when a big corporation bought them out. I knew the beancounters and half-baked market analysts would take over and they would become just another one of Sear's brands catering to the lowest common denominator...but with halfway decent stuff. Nothing however of interesting distinction. Functional mediocrity to turn a buck. I've watched the Lands' End I once knew slowly slip into oblivian. The downgrading of the Hyde Park was just another straw pulled out of the brick that once held them together. They have little interest for me now. It would be like Bills Khakis discontinuing the pants that made them famous...perhaps keeping a token pair in khaki only...and going to elastic waist non-irons and 60/40 blends. If they are ever bought out by the big guys--look for that to happen and remember where you heard it first.


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks like Lands End updated the picture on the website


----------



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

DFPyne said:


> Looks like Lands End updated the picture on the website


I still dunno. I think it is better than the original pic, but am reluctant to jump in. Give me a pink, dammit!


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

DFPyne said:


> Looks like Lands End updated the picture on the website


I wonder if one of their execs read our rants in this thread and decided to change the picture. On second thought, no; for me to think that would be giving them too much credit. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

*60/40 Hyde Parks*

_(I thought I'd bump this over creating a new thread, as it's the most recently created of several threads covering this shirt.)
_ 
In light of the fact that LE will sell LEBO-exclusive clothing stock (by phone) and still apply standard LE promos, I took advantage of the current 25% off/free ship offer by placing an LE phone order for the LEBO 60/40 Hyde Park varieties:

The rep said they were just as substantial and cut the same as the 100% cotton variety, so I decided to take a chance. I'll compare them to my 100% Hyde, and if they don't pass muster, a trip to Sears for a painless return is easy.

That said, did anyone else try these already?


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

According to the descriptions, the long-sleeve version is labeled "60/40 oxford," while the short-sleeve version is labeled "Hyde Park."


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I noticed that, although it still comes up under the search for Hyde Park. I remember both used to be labeled the same there, and even when the L/S version listing changed, it used to still say Hyde Park in the window title. I did ask about that when I ordered, and they said it still is the 60/40 Hyde Park. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

*LEBO 60/40 Hyde Parks: Comparison & Review*

I don't know if I've ever rubbed as much fabric between my fingers as I have in the last few minutes. If I were in a store, I'd be asked to buy the garment by now. 

Well, as you may have guessed, yes, I have received the 60/40 HP's, and just to confirm what I was told, they are indeed labeled as Hyde Parks.

Now, before I get to the pictures, let me say that the fact my 100% HP was _not_ ironed in preparation for the comparison was NOT an attempt to stack the deck in favor of the 60/40. It's just sheer Memorial Day weekend laziness (besides, you have your own crisp HP's to hold up to the screen...don't you?)

You should also know it's an older HP, which also happens to be a different shade of white (Not Ivory, if I compare it to a recent Ivory pinpoint from LE). On the other hand, these new 60/40 versions I ordered are bright White.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/1001060b.jpg/https://img848.imageshack.us/i/1001059d.jpg/https://img805.imageshack.us/i/1001070.jpg/https://img842.imageshack.us/i/1001072o.jpg/https://img593.imageshack.us/i/1001075l.jpg/https://img857.imageshack.us/i/1001077n.jpg/https://img39.imageshack.us/i/1001071h.jpg/

I notice locker loops on these, which I have seen on other LE oxfords (I have an LE non-HP 60/40 oxford with one) although they are narrower than those:

https://img233.imageshack.us/i/1001095l.jpg/

I tried to get a close shot of the fabric here. Although I didn't match the orientation, I think you'll agree the weave is quite similar, if not the same:

https://img37.imageshack.us/i/1001090q.jpg/https://img35.imageshack.us/i/1001089a.jpg/

So as not to be redundant, the short-sleeve version is identical to the long-sleeved version short of the obvious difference, and so I didn't do comparisons between the two. Sans the locker loops, the L/S 60/40 is identical in cut and stitch to the 100% cotton version. The buttons are the same size and thickness on both, and even the care label is the same.

Now, I haven't yet washed these, and so some additional change in feel may become apparent later on, but these seem just as substantial as the standard version. I think this was a good deal, especially considering the promo, and LE courtesy to allow purchasing it via the standard site (Although LEBO have their own promos too).

Whether they will wear better, longer, or more comfortably is something that only time will tell, but I feel optimistic.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

By the way, LEBO has now delisted the L/S entirely as an HP. It doesn't come up on the link above, yet the S/S still does.

What that may be significant of, I don't know, but inputting the style number took me back to the shirt:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Now it's back when searching for Hyde park again. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I received a LEBO catalogue in the mail today, and on the back was a picture of a pink Hyde Park. The description indicated it was a 60/40, but now with alpha sizing.

The item number brings up this: 

The aforementioned fitted sizes are still available as linked above, but if they are stitching Hyde Park labels into these new ones as well, it only serves to further undermine what people expect from this line.


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

I now see a "Royal" OCBD, in non-iron only at Lands End. I wonder what the difference is?


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

Now on sale.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Tiger said:


> I wear the traditional Hyde Park in size 16/33 (and I own about twenty, in various solids and stripes acquired over the past twenty years); a classic, comfortable, traditional fit. To replicate that in the Brooks Brothers "must-iron" OCBD, I had to purchase a 16.5/33 slim fit. The BB slim fit in 16/33 was simply too snug at the neck and chest (waist was OK) out of the package; laundering would have made the shirt absolutely unwearable.
> 
> By the way, I used the BB size chart to determine that I needed the slim fit. The traditional cut would have been enormous on me, and the regular cut would have been better, but marginally so. For reference, _*I'm about 5'8" and 165 lbs*_.


At 5'8" and 150 lbs I find the BB Slim Fit OCBD to be rather constricting in the chest. I wear a 15.5 neck fwiw. I can't imagine how they would fit with an extra 15 pounds. I find the Regular fit to be slim enough for me as a traditional dresser.


----------

